# ATV Snow Sweeper



## neblawncare23 (Feb 5, 2015)

I was thinking for buying a 48" ATV snow sweep. Has anyone every used one of these and do they work worth a darn? Our snow storm usually on produce 4" on average with up to 10" at most. 
I would use it for my sidewalk crew instead of a blade.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know of any one running one on a quad at all.

I due know of this

http://www.bercomac.com/accessories-22-rotary-broom-atv-utv.php

have only saw youtube video's of others.

good luck with your search and if you get one post up your results I have kicking around in the back of my head to due something but as a way to remove gravel from the yard in the spring time. I just never have the time to start such a project.


----------



## outdoorimagesct (Oct 23, 2013)

sublime68charge;1949585 said:


> I don't know of any one running one on a quad at all.
> 
> I due know of this
> 
> ...


Anyone know how this works? Bought to order mine next week and try this setup. It would be extremely useful on the northeast since we constantly have re-freezing and re-applying of salt for walks. If I could just broom them daily instead of wasting money on pallets of salt for each site this would save $. I have a rotary broom for our Skidsteer and we love it. Only down fall is it's pretty large for a walkway width. Can only use it on our 60" walks.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Here's another company that makes them, I'd like to try one and a blower on my UTV but can't justify the cost yet.

http://www.quickattach.com/atv-utv-attachments/


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Bercomac has a good reputation.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mike_;2025850 said:


> Here's another company that makes them, I'd like to try one and a blower on my UTV but can't justify the cost yet.
> 
> http://www.quickattach.com/atv-utv-attachments/


When I worked at the john deere dealership we installed one of those with a blower onto a customers 825i Gator. We installed the heavy duty front shocks and springs and cranked the springs up. The UTV would sag terribly and the hitch unit that goes under the gator had 2" of ground clearance. The point of a utv is to be able to drive over some stuff right? The lift system was off of the winch on the utv, and there were no limit straps or bump stops to stop the winch from pulling the frame all the way up into the gator and denting the bumper. Poor R&D if you ask me


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

MXZ1983;2025886 said:


> When I worked at the john deere dealership we installed one of those with a blower onto a customers 825i Gator. We installed the heavy duty front shocks and springs and cranked the springs up. The UTV would sag terribly and the hitch unit that goes under the gator had 2" of ground clearance. The point of a utv is to be able to drive over some stuff right? The lift system was off of the winch on the utv, and there were no limit straps or bump stops to stop the winch from pulling the frame all the way up into the gator and denting the bumper. Poor R&D if you ask me


Good to know, I've only seen them online.


----------

